# HEE HAW Holiday .....



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 14, 2009)

Is everyone ready for our 4th annual Hee Haw Holiday exchange?? I know I sure am. Okkk....here is how it works for anyone who is new to this forum and would like to join in.

This is our christmas exchange, where everyone buys a $20.00 value gift, that DOES NOT INCLUDE THE POSTAGE, it must be a $20.00 gift plus your postage. So if you feel you cant afford it PLEASE do not join in. Anyone who does join and dont go thru with sending there gift will be banned and also take the walk of shame so everyone knows who it is. I dont think anyone wants to be a christmas scrooge!

All names and address must be sent to me by October 31. ([email protected]), I will send you a email confirming that I received it. I will send you the name and address of your secret pal November 1-2. Then, all packages MUST be mailed out by December 1.

Please everyone, post on here as you send me your names, and also when you receive and send out your gift..but DO NOT post who you are sending it too. This is so I can check you off "Santas" list.

When you send me your name and address, would you include a little helpful hint of what you would like Santa to bring you, for me to pass on to your secret pal. However, we do not have to send what is on the 'hint" list. (I have added this hint because in the past there have been some members who have been allergic to perfumes and candles) It can also be a homemade gift.

Let the fun begin...

Corinne


----------

